# T5HO or PC ballasts



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

eBay: ADVANCE CENTIUM ICN-2S54 T5HO ELECTRONIC BALLAST (item 190086341380 end time Mar-02-07 18:18:57 PST)

I have no relationship to this seller though I have bought from him 3 times. Very fast and reliable and the best prices I have seen for these ballasts.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

so where was this person when i was buying my workhorse ballasts?


----------

